

Yahoo Trying To Sell Del.icio.us, Not To Shut It Down - jordanmessina
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/17/yahoo-trying-to-sell-del-icio-us-not-to-shut-it-down/

======
andrewljohnson
Jeez, this is horrible blog spam. It doesn't matter that this is TechCrunch.

The number 1 article on HN right now links the original blogpost, and the
comments cover the non-insight TC provides. The comments even copy/paste the
original blog, if that's what you want. That seems to be the main service
being provided by TC here.

Why are you upvoting this?

Flagged.

EDIT: I guess the Delicious blog is down. Maybe that justifies this?

~~~
jordanmessina
I didn't realize someone had already put up the delicious post, and the blog
was down so I figured since tc had quoted their entire post and added their 2
cents on it then it was HN worthy. I was going to delete when I realized the
dup but there were already comments and I didn't want to throw those away.
Sorry about the confusion.

------
ptous
The whole story could have been a deliberate leak by a Yahoo insider to drum
up public support _against_ shutting it down.

------
michaelbuckbee
This would be more believable if not for the reports of the Delicious team
being let go. While the site and IP do have value on their own, it's a large
enough and complex enough site that there would be significant challenges with
moving it to a new owner and migrating users off of Yahoo! authentication
without the team there.

------
ztan
Yahoo PR single handedly gave the Pinboard guys a hockey stick growth.

<http://twitter.com/PinboardIN/status/15562023131676672>

~~~
markbao
Awesome. From their About page on their fee:

> The fee is based on the formula (number of users * $0.001), so the earlier
> you join, the less you pay.

Bing's web cache shows the price being at (least, since we don't know when
Bing took the cache) 6.87 yesterday (<http://cl.ly/0A1N0K0C2Q2W2H0U3h43>) and
now it is at 8.35. That is a difference of 1.48, indicating a gain of (at
least) 1,480 customers. Every user x signing up past the point that the cache
was taken generates (6.87 + 0.001x). Thanks to Gauss, we can find the total
revenue using (6.87+8.35)(1480/2), and we can calculate roughly that Pinboard
made something on the order of $11k yesterday, and probably a bit more since
they probably round up instead of charging tenths of cents. Sweet!

Hopefully this helps the guys over at Pinboard generate positive ROI for their
time, since Pinboard is an awesome service.

------
Semiapies
_"Umm, what? If they would have said all of this yesterday and been more
responsive, then there ould not have been so much speculation."_

True.

On the other hand, the fact that the entire story was _ad rectum_ speculation
is conspicuously _not_ Yahoo's fault.

------
blahedo
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2017179>

------
rwhitman
Definitely seems they had a change of heart in reaction to the bad press and
decided to sell it instead of using it as a write-off

------
acconrad
Best false alarm ever.

------
chomchom
That little affair will surely have affected any valuation. It was just the
shove I needed to move to pinboard. Let's start a conspiracy theory that it
was a co-ordinated effort by some other bookmarking service to capture
delicious users.

------
dotcoma
yeah, and if you want to sell a service, it's a great idea to fire the people
running it...

------
bhudman
switched over to pinboard already. I have little faith in yahoo now.

